# sx-70 question



## Karalee (Jan 17, 2006)

So I found a camera downstairs! It says its a Polaroid Time-Zero One Step camera, and the time zero part had me wondering - does that mean I can load some time zero film in it and give some funky sx-70s a go?


----------



## DIRT (Jan 17, 2006)

I dont know...maybey you scored!  I heard sx-70 film was no longer made?  I may be wrong.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey DIRTy daddy  :hug:: 

From what I read theyre still producing it till March, if this lil thing works Id like to give it a go before its gone forever .


----------



## DIRT (Jan 17, 2006)

whats up girlie.


----------



## terri (Jan 17, 2006)

Go for it!  Just be prepared to shake your fist at the sky (and the "manufacturing snafu" story that Polaroid continues to claim is the reason for the demise of this film) when it's gone forever. But all Polaroid geeks need to say they've given SX-70 a whirl; it's part of the Polaroid Holy Trinity (transfers, lifts and SX-70).  

Make sure you open the camera and clean those rollers before wasting the precious remaining film on a dirty camera.  Do not despair if you pop in a cartridge of film and the camera doesn't fire right away. They are known to get stubborn from disuse, but it should work just by continuing to open and close the camera a few times. Remember the battery pack is in the film pack, not the camera, so the black card should eject after you insert the pack. If it does, say "Yayyyyy!" cause you're ready.

:sigh: Just talking about it makes me want to do it, and it's so depressing to know it's ending soon.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 17, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Go for it!



Well you don't have to tell me twice  I ordered a pack, so if it works I might order a few more. Whats the best way to store polaroid film? In the freezer?


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2006)

mmmm, fridge is fine. It will keep for months, and be fine for some time after the expiration date, too. Just make sure it's totally warmed up before you pop it in - you'll get that bluish cast if the film is too cool. 

woot! Can't wait to see your results.


----------



## Karalee (Jan 20, 2006)

Mr UPS just dropped off my time zero :bounce:.

Im about to have some fun this weekend!


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2006)

awesome!!!   :cheer:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 20, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> mmmm, fridge is fine. It will keep for months, and be fine for some time after the expiration date, too. Just make sure it's totally warmed up before you pop it in - you'll get that bluish cast if the film is too cool.
> 
> woot! Can't wait to see your results.



:shock: I'm frightened. Terri just said "woot".


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :shock: I'm frightened. Terri just said "woot".


This damn forum.... I don't even know who to blame.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 20, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> This damn forum.... I don't even know who to blame.



I'm blaming Arty for that one.


----------



## terri (Jan 20, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm blaming Arty for that one.


Perfect - we like to blame teenagers a lot, don't we Tammy? :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 21, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Perfect - we like to blame teenagers a lot, don't we Tammy? :mrgreen:



Exactly! :twisted:


----------

